# RESULTS - 2009 1st Annual Destin Swordfish Shootout



## NightBite (May 23, 2009)

Many thanks to all the Sponsors and Anglers that made this Tournament such a great success!!

SEE YOU IN 2010!!!!!!

Capt. Erik Anderson - Tournament Director

*Resultsfrom the 20091st Annual Destin Swordfish Shootout July 9-11, 2009

*16Boats -14 Swordfish Weighed-In - 4 Releases

*1st Place:Moveable Feast( 45 Cabo Express ) - 442.0 Lbs.*

Captain: Tommy Braden - Angler: Austin Pleat
<SPAN class=yshortcuts style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Tournament: $17,315.00




























*2nd Place:<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1247772169_1>TunaVision ( 28cc Hydra-Sports ) - 274.3Lbs*

Captain: Josh Bessette - Angler: Josh Bessette

Tournament: $3,396.00











*3rd Place:Betty B ( 35cc Marlago) - 118.2 lbs*
Captain: Phillip Kerrigan / Chris Vescey - Angler: Landon Bell
Tournament: $9,005.00











*4th Place: Southern Exposure ( 46 Hatterras CV ) - 111.2lbs*
Captain: Dave Kisner - Angler: Jordan Whiteman

Tournament: $1854.00











*5th Place:Bounty Hunter ( 60 Hatterras ) - 110.3lbs*
<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1247772169_4>Captain: Tim Hanna - Angler: Nick Saye

<SPAN class=yshortcuts>*Top Release: Steel Magnolia ( 61 Viking Enclosed Bridge )*

<SPAN class=yshortcuts><SPAN class=yshortcuts><SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1247772169_4>Captain:Greg Graham - Angler: Sid Little


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

BZ on the fish guys, you all did a great job!

Kim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We'll see you next year for sure.

Chris


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats Erik.

I just spoke with Matt Condon and he said you did a great job on the tourney.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Whats the story on the big fish? I heard it was caught in the daytime on a boston mackerel. Is this the case?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it was caught very early in the morning just before daybreak but I'm not sure, I've heard a couple different stories on it. I do know they caught one during the day that they fought into the night for like 7 hours or so and then caught this fish right afterward.


----------

